# Paul Dalton using sponge?



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I know its a big no no to use a sponge and I use a lambswool mit but I was watching some paul dalton videos and he uses a sponge rather than mits. So my question is if someone so prestigious is using a sponge are they all that bad ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing wrong with using a sponge, a water blade, or, dare I say it, one bucket to clean a car.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

big-saxo-guy said:


> I know its a big no no to use a sponge and I use a lambswool mit but I was watching some paul dalton videos and he uses a sponge rather than mits. So my question is if someone so prestigious is using a sponge are they all that bad ?


The car was spotless in the first place so no worries


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh no you didn't just post this! :wall: 
Here we go again. I'll get my popcorn. :devil: 






There is nothing wrong with a sponge if used properly, same as using a single bucket, and many many other things. 
It's up to the individual and there preference. A few others will elaborate more.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

suspal said:


> The car was spotless in the first place so no worries


Your loving your wee smiley face today suspal :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

svended said:


> Oh no you didn't just post this! :wall:
> Here we go again. I'll get my popcorn. :devil:
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a sponge if used properly, same as using a single bucket, and many many other things.
> It's up to the individual and there preference. A few others will elaborate more.


Get me a bag of popcorn too.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big-saxo-guy said:


> *I know its a big no no to use a sponge* and I use a lambswool mit *but I was watching some paul dalton videos and he uses a sponge rather than mits.* So my question is if someone so prestigious is using a sponge are they all that bad ?


heh heh, not knocking your post, it started with you know sponges are a no no , but then you watch a video of a guy who's work can command distinguished customers. So to me you have answered your own question....sometimes you need to break away from the pack of irrational fear


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Avanti said:


> sometimes you need to break away from the pack of irrational fear


Yeah, use a water blade and chamois......


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

neilos said:


> Yeah, use a water blade and chamois......


I do never had a problem


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

neilos said:


> Yeah, use a water blade and chamois......


and wash from the bottom upwards, no need to rinse before hand, just go straight to it once youve done the wheels and wheel arches. Better for the environment using less water. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If Paul was using ONR, then a soft sponge is just the ticket! A lambswool mitt
would get gummed up with dirt in no time. It's all in the wrist action!!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to use the same sponges, Zymol used to distribute them, very soft like the packing sponges.
In many ways a clean soft sponge is better than a much used lambswool mitt, try running a fine comb through the mitt and see what comes out.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Still better than torn up old boxers and socks :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Silva1 said:


> Still better than torn up old boxers and socks :lol:


Isn't that what nearly everyone, who's not on this site, uses?....


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

It depends on the type of sponge...

Open cell sponges like the Zymol, Dodo Juice, Grout sponge, natural sea sponge etc draw the dirt into the sponge like a mitt.

The cheap, hard 'cheap jumbo' sponges are usually of a closed cell construction so there is no place for dirt particles to be absorbed so they stay onthesurface and can get dragged across the paint


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've probably still got a z sponge lying about somewhere  however regardless of whatever wash media that is being used,commonsense should be used.
That's my 2 pennce said on the subject :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

If he's going to correct the car afterwards anyway then I doubt it'll be a problem.:thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Silva1 said:


> Still better than torn up old boxers and socks :lol:


Lol :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilos said:


> Nothing wrong with using a sponge, a water blade, or, dare I say it, one bucket to clean a car.


Well said...although I am loving my Dooka Wash Mitt 

Sponges, 1 bucket (with Grit guard) all fine for me and is what I have been using for the past 4+ years.

Its nothing to do with the medium you use to wash the car....its the WAY in which you wash it..


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

B&Q Grouting Sponges I've always used :thumb:.
Never had a problem using them, so have never felt the need to change.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

If there was a problem using a sponge I dare say that DoDo and other great producers of detailing gear wouldn't put their name to them and sell them


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> If he's going to correct the car afterwards anyway then I doubt it'll be a problem.:thumb:


That's certainly the wrong attitude.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been using a Dodo Supernatural sponge with their LOE rinse less wash for over a month now and if you are careful and use common sense, you will not scratch your car. No more so than using a wash mitt, the risks are the same.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Tbh I drive a saxo which I carry kayaks on and all sorts so I don't panic too much, it is just you see people who think a sponge is pure satin yet one of Britain's best detailers use a sponge.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Every ones a critic.
Thing is Paul is one of the biggest names in detailing.
I think he knows his game


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

If it's being corrected afterwards I can't see the problem. Mitts, TBM, etc are all about protecting the finish after correction.....


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

I must admit to using a sponge!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a sponge,, strawberry's my favourite with custard


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The sponge wont cause any damage but the monkey using it will.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

big-saxo-guy said:


> Tbh I drive a saxo which I carry kayaks on and all sorts so I don't panic too much, it is just you see people who think a sponge is pure satin yet one of Britain's best detailers use a sponge.


No I don't.... 

Not that its 100% true imo but as the Junkman says technique trumps product 24/7.


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

I had one of these sponge things you all mention was a DJ Supernatural and got on really well with it tbf. In fact I have been considering getting another one as the wash mitt I am using seems to soak up half the water in my bucket in no time!!


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

So a cheap grout sponge from b&q will be as good as a sheepswool wash mitt , might get myself one then.


----------

